# South Padre Island - Offshore



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

forecast looking good for monday and tuesday next week........

(by tomorrow should know for sure)

looking 2 or 3 anglers to split what'll be a 6-to-$700 fuel bill

trolling for marlin, sails, tuna, wahoo, and dorado........










it's a bring-yer-own food and drinks deal............ i've got everything else

count on about 12 hrs +/-, otherwise it ain't worth firing them puppies up


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

full boat for this'un....... thanx for looking

if the seas stay nice for thurs, fri, and the weekend, i post up again.......


----------

